# Bow Lathe



## mrnecsteve (Feb 13, 2013)

I have been thinking of how much I dislike working with my old Craftsman lathe and how i should get another ,newer ,bigger and better one....and then I saw this on youtube.

Moroccan Bow Lathe - YouTube

enjoy.


----------



## Dave Boyt (Feb 14, 2013)

More talent in his little toe than I've got. Thanks for sharing! Makes you wonder what he could do with a treadle lathe and a few more chisels. I wonder how he sharpens that skew!


----------



## Ax-man (Feb 14, 2013)

That is so cool. That guy is good, much better than I am which isn't saying much. Always amazing to see how much can be done with the simple tools.


----------



## Monkeybucket (Feb 26, 2013)

G'day peeps, 
I am new on this site, residing in Australia.
Love this old school stuff. I have seen a pedal powered version of this which was being used to turn wagon wheels, hubs, axles and spokes. Quite a lot of work but worked well. A long lost art.


----------



## Dave Boyt (Feb 26, 2013)

Good morning, Monkeybucket. Welcome to the forum. How about a little info on what you're doing & what equipment you're using? I also like watching people use the old techniques, but when it comes to cutting logs, a chain saw suits me fine!


----------



## Monkeybucket (Feb 28, 2013)

G'day Dave, 

I am a carpenter residing in Western Australia. Though my trade I have worked in all kind of jobs over the state and managed to accumulate a pile of second hand timber in the back yard. 
Tell the truth I had to get rid of some of it just recently due to my wifes ruling.:msp_sad:
I have Oregon and Jarrah that stands to be up to 80 years old in the stacks. I have two small tables in the home at the moment that I have built from salvaged Jarrah rafters and posts and polished with a German finish known as OSMO. Its an all natural product. 

Looking at machining the Oregon 200x450 (8x2 over there I think) into a set of shelves for the little fellas bed room. 

I have a Planner/thicknesser combo and a small 16" rip saw to size my lumber. I have set these up with a 100mm (4")dust extracter system. All of these machines are OLTRE products. 

I have not yet found a spot in the shed or convinced the boss lady to allow me to get a lathe as of yet. 

I might be able to build one of these secretly :msp_biggrin: Not a bow lath but still quite a piece of machinery.

http://www.renaissancewoodworker.com/wp-content/uploads/gunsmithlathe.jpg 

I have limited hand carving experience as I have worked most of my days as erecting formwork but did spent 3 years maintaining Fremantle ports on Victoria quay. 
A lot of Compressed air augers and chainsaw work down there which got me familiar with STIHL chainsaws and ATLAS COPCO industrial air products.

Geez this is starting to sound like a CV.

Cutting log out on the 4x4 track is the only real chainsaw and axe work I do out of work. I carry a small STIHL M5170 and a Fiskar X25 with a drag chain does the trail clearing just fine. The Fiskar is amazing. 


I will most likely be hanging around the house holder sections. 

Cheers.


----------



## Monkeybucket (Feb 28, 2013)

G'day Dave,

Sorry

The thread wont wait that long. I just typed it and when I submitted it it vanished. Can't be assed typing it again. Geez


----------



## Sayheymj (Feb 28, 2013)

*Toe lathe*

cool and he's talented for sure... Somehow I don't see OSHA approving this...


----------



## Steve NW WI (Feb 28, 2013)

Monkeybucket said:


> G'day Dave,
> 
> Sorry
> 
> The thread wont wait that long. I just typed it and when I submitted it it vanished. Can't be assed typing it again. Geez



Sorry monkeybucket - it was just awaiting approval in the moderator section. Not your fault, just needs to be done to cut down on the spam here. Your first couple of posts need to be approved before they show up in the thread, I think you're good to go now, and your posts will show right away.

BTW, the treadle lathes remind me of Grandma's old treadle sewing machine. Little sis has it at her house and has plans to restore it, it's got a lot of nice looking wood underneath all the dust grime and multiple coats of finishes, sealers, and whatnot it's seen over the last hundred years or so.


----------



## Dave Boyt (Feb 28, 2013)

Thanks for posting the picture of that lathe. It would be a great project... one of these days... Sounds like you lead an interesting life. Hope you get to set up a lathe one of these days. My wife doesn't "get it", either, but is pretty tolerant. I've never heard of the Fiskar X25. I'll have to look it up. Check in on this forum once in a while & let us know how you're getting on.

Dave


----------

